# Messed up text in launcher



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

So I've tried multiple kernels, roms, and launchers and all of then have given me this problem at some point. Its only in the launcher app drawer and on my home screens. All other apps work fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Is this Nova launcher? Did you restore a past saved nova launcher setting by any chance?


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> Is this Nova launcher? Did you restore a past saved nova launcher setting by any chance?


Yes but it happened with trebuchet, stock, and unrestored nova. If I restart the launcher its fine for a little then it starts happening randomly again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Its varying amounts of messed up too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

are you flashing a particular font or changing the default language at any point?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> are you flashing a particular font or changing the default language at any point?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Settings > Apps > "All" tab > Find the Launcher (either Launcher, Trebuchet or Nova) and Force Stop.

Go back home, it'll reload and that should fix it.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> are you flashing a particular font or changing the default language at any point?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No I havent done either. If I change the font size it will fix it but I really dont want it any smaller or bigger.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Settings > Apps > "All" tab > Find the Launcher (either Launcher, Trebuchet or Nova) and Force Stop.
> 
> Go back home, it'll reload and that should fix it.


Nova Launcher has a restart launcher setting and alot of the time it will fix it but then when I open the launcher or go to a different home screen it goes right back to messed up.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

What about the LCD density? Have you touched that? Just trying to rule things out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you using fancy widget 4x4? This caused the problem for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

if it happens again just uninstall the launcher and reinstall it...or load an old TB of it...thats what i had to do to fix it.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

So its probably launcher data then? Kejar at one point said it might be related to the GPU overclock. If it happens again Ill try a reinstall. And no I havent changed the LCD density and I have Beautiful Widgets 4x3 but no Fancy Widget.


----------



## Largeselection (Aug 19, 2011)

I haven't posted a lot in here, but I had to for this topic. I thought I was the only one! I have had the exact same issue. It has happened to me with every ROM/Kernel (I've tried Axiom, Th3ory before that, Gummy, Wookie, Imo's kernel, jD kernel, Franco Kernel). Even worse, it happened to me on bone stock before I even unlocked the bootloader.

Are you using the extended battery from Verizon? The first time I ever noticed it was a few days after I got the GNex when I replaced the original battery with the extended battery. The first time it booted up after putting in the extended battery I noticed the text was all jacked up. However, that was also the first time I think I had turned off the Gnex and turned it on again so it might have been present before I swapped batteries.

But given that this happened to me on bone stock before unlocking bootloader and rooting and the fact that this does not seem to be a widespread issue...I'm thinking maybe we have lemons.

The only way I have found to fix it (since it persists on my phone even after a reboot) is to go into apps, and stop the launcher from running, then I hit the home button and as it's loading the homescreen I have to click the button to go to the app drawer quickly and then it loads the app drawer with correct text and when I go back to the homescreen it has correct text also.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn. I'll probably try reverting to totally stock and see if it happens still. I hope I don't need a new phone. I just put a sweet screen protector on haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Well Ive gone back to locked factory stock and its still happening so i think im just going to go to a Verizon store and see if they know whats up.


----------



## Largeselection (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Gil, can you report back after you speak to them? I haven't gone in yet because I've actually not had that issue in the last few days so it seems like it's settled down. I'm just interested to know what they'll say and if they'll swap yours out.

I'm also concerned since it hasn't happened in the last few days that if I revert to stock I won't be able to get it to do it again and thus won't be able to get it swapped with VZW.

Thanks!


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I wiped and went back to locked stock and it still happened so I went in and showed the guys at the store and they got me a new phone. Its shipping out now and hopefully that will fix my problem. Maybe I'll be able to OC to 1420 now too haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> I wiped and went back to locked stock and it still happened so I went in and showed the guys at the store and they got me a new phone. Its shipping out now and hopefully that will fix my problem. Maybe I'll be able to OC to 1420 now too haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


dang weird...i was able to fix it with just wiping data....maybe i got lucky


----------



## Kroaker (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had the same problem off and on, too. I saw it when I first got my GNex and returned it for another. I still see it on my 2nd unit. It has to be one of my apps or widgets, I just haven't pinpointed which one yet.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Kroaker said:


> I have had the same problem off and on, too. I saw it when I first got my GNex and returned it for another. I still see it on my 2nd unit. It has to be one of my apps or widgets, I just haven't pinpointed which one yet.


Damn that sucks. Well maybe I'll start removing Widgets and try and find out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Does anyone here who has had this happen use beautiful Widgets? Cause I just deleted them from my home screens and it looks like the issue is gpne

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kroaker (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't have beautiful widgets, but I do have fancy widgets. I saw someone else mentioned that could be the cause. Maybe both widgets aren't playing nice with ICS.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Kroaker said:


> I don't have beautiful widgets, but I do have fancy widgets. I saw someone else mentioned that could be the cause. Maybe both widgets aren't playing nice with ICS.


It seems like its only the 4x3 clock widget that does it at least from what I've found.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

I was having this problem heavily. The solution was to not use beautiful widgets. The problem seems to be because of certain widgets not being fully ics compatible.

After removing my beautiful widget I haven't had the problem once in a week since removing it.


----------



## Largeselection (Aug 19, 2011)

Interesting...you might be on to something with Beautiful widgets. I also have beautiful widgets.

But remember how I've said I haven't noticed the issue in the last couple of days? Well now that I think about it, that might coincide with when I stopped using Beautiful Home 4x2 widget. I'm using clockr evolution instead and the only beautiful widget I have is a volume toggle (not the 4x2 clock/weather combo). So that might be the culprit.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea I think so. I still use the 4x1 weather widget and it works fine but the clock doesn't.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

I use beautiful Widgets and have not seen this at all before at any time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

xoomdev said:


> I use beautiful Widgets and have not seen this at all before at any time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Which widgets?

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I use 4x2 superclock and also have not experienced this.

*knock on wood

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> I use 4x2 superclock and also have not experienced this.
> 
> *knock on wood
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well I've been using the 4x3 so maybe that's the only one that does it. Would one of you guys mind trying that one and seeing if it does it for you?

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep, as soon as I went 4x3 it did it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> Yep, as soon as I went 4x3 it did it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Awesome. Guess I won't need that new phone then haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

